# Plumbing Tattoos!



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

This is my tramp stamp!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Showing some blue collar cleavage also


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Does Nobody else have any plumbing tattoos??


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

not mine but I like it and it has to do with getting your pipes cleaned...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> not mine but I like it and it has to do with getting your pipes cleaned...<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Her father must be proud!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you mean this guy?..lol


----------

